# Screw college, what is the right job for me?



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a GPA of 1.93 because the dean, denied my appeal to drop the 3 zeroes i got because of turmoil caused by an irregular schedule and bad medication side effects and depression and thus dropping 3 zeroes and also the fact that one class i dropped because the professor failed to disclose that it was passed usually by students who had priorly taken another course, and also, one course had a professor talk behind my back to special ed and complain i was "asking too many questions" and "disrupting class" and the special ed coordinator threatened to get the discipline head, and i got scared and dropped the course, and even shunned special ed. and i failed the only class that remained. 

what are some careers for people who have borderline and autism and who don't want to go to college?


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

I worked in building trades (electrical) earlier in my career. Most trades have room for personality/conduct traits that aren't well suited to what we think of as post-college careers. I've worked with a good number of people that in retrospect were somewhere on the spectrum, or had obvious personality issues, and they were able to be successful and seemed content. These trades can lead to good careers and good retirement if you work at it, and they don't have to be hard physical labor if you work your way up or into a niche in your field. In many cases you don't have to work with people a whole lot (or even at all), and are often not supervised much either.

Trades that require licensure have a decent amount of classroom time involved through an apprenticeship, but it's very specific to the trade, no BS classes.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

yep. trade skills. crafting. building. making. repairing. pick something and figure it out.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

chad86tsi said:


> I worked in building trades (electrical) earlier in my career. Most trades have room for personality/conduct traits that aren't well suited to what we think of as post-college careers. I've worked with a good number of people that in retrospect were somewhere on the spectrum, or had obvious personality issues, and they were able to be successful and seemed content. These trades can lead to good careers and good retirement if you work at it, and they don't have to be hard physical labor if you work your way up or into a niche in your field. In many cases you don't have to work with people a whole lot (or even at all), and are often not supervised much either.
> 
> Trades that require licensure have a decent amount of classroom time involved through an apprenticeship, but it's very specific to the trade, no BS classes.


 turns out, my professor marked it as incomplete because I had an assignment missing, but that's because i sent it to the wrong email (he has two, and he told me he rarely checks the other but i mixed up the two), so it should be cleared up soon.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Welding?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Learn a language, be translator.

Anyway, you should go back and get some more education. That would be the best. Maybe try some sort of religious studies or something.

Acting, if you can do it.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

stripper
male prostitute
meth lab
crack house
assassin
hired killer
mercenary
all lucrative career choices


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

vinniebob jolnir langbaror said:


> stripper
> male prostitute
> meth lab
> crack house
> ...


You forgot being Donald Trump


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> You forgot being Donald Trump


my bad
if the O.P. aimed high enough he could be a red spirit
if he aimed really really low vinniebob:laughing:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

vinniebob jolnir langbaror said:


> my bad
> if the O.P. aimed high enough he could be a red spirit
> if he aimed really really low vinniebob:laughing:


OP can always be the blank spirit, especially if there is lack of idea of what he is.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

The Poet said:


> I have a GPA of 1.93 because the dean, denied my appeal to drop the 3 zeroes i got because of turmoil caused by an irregular schedule and bad medication side effects and depression and thus dropping 3 zeroes and also the fact that one class i dropped because the professor failed to disclose that it was passed usually by students who had priorly taken another course, and also, one course had a professor talk behind my back to special ed and complain i was "asking too many questions" and "disrupting class" and the special ed coordinator threatened to get the discipline head, and i got scared and dropped the course, and even shunned special ed. and i failed the only class that remained.
> 
> what are some careers for people who have borderline and autism and who don't want to go to college?



Marketing . Digital marketing or social media marketing, advertising products or knowing how to advertise online, you can work your way up the marketing industry. 

Start with sales of your own product via Amazon fulfilment or Facebook marketplace and go into social media marketing and digital marketing. “Sales” means you can be your own employer. 

Pretty much any work from home job will hire you, and sales/promotion experience can easily be exaggerated in a resume. 

You have neither borderline or autism. I also really didn’t like the way they structured uni and it’s really been tiresome and I’ve gotten a few fails too, but only difference is I have to graduate somehow because I’ve gotten into so much debt. I’m hoping postgrad will be better.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

The Poet said:


> I have a GPA of 1.93 because the dean, denied my appeal to drop the 3 zeroes i got because of turmoil caused by an irregular schedule and bad medication side effects and depression and thus dropping 3 zeroes and also the fact that one class i dropped because the professor failed to disclose that it was passed usually by students who had priorly taken another course, and also, one course had a professor talk behind my back to special ed and complain i was "asking too many questions" and "disrupting class" and the special ed coordinator threatened to get the discipline head, and i got scared and dropped the course, and even shunned special ed. and i failed the only class that remained.
> 
> what are some careers for people who have borderline and autism and who don't want to go to college?


Honestly, I think you should change uni and try again.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

alexxyx said:


> I use a little help of essay writer to cope with all those writing tasks. Hope I'll get a degree in a few years.


 You cheat on your essays?


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Job core, or military -> free shit and youre set.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Naofumi said:


> Job core, or military -> free shit and youre set.


 military.....but, but, i dont wanna get killed..... or be in danger of getting killed..... or be yelled at constantly.... and drilled into shape....or kill women and children and innocents.....by accident.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

The Poet said:


> military.....but, but, i dont wanna get killed..... or be in danger of getting killed..... or be yelled at constantly.... and drilled into shape....or kill women and children and innocents.....by accident.


Only 11% of the military seem combat. The rest is a giant welfare check.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Military actually has sorta higher standards for Asfab or whatever the hell its called now. My friend is a recruiter basically her nightmare is going through the full enlisting process with a client just to have the army physicians disqualify the applicants for often times behavioral issues in their Highschool portfolio or signs of mental illness. Just saying OP said his reasons for falling behind in GPA and classes was because of personal stuff and medication side effects and issues. So he could easily disqualify from being considered for military. 

Anyways I agree with the others as far as a trade: Welding is the sorta obvious one to me that I seen plenty of boys later who became men who just went straight from Highschool to welding. Otherwise construction? Maybe pipeline work? Cable/Internet Guy ?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Naofumi said:


> Only 11% of the military seem combat. The rest is a giant welfare check.


Wow,I did not realize that until you stated it.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

vinniebob said:


> stripper
> male prostitute
> meth lab
> crack house
> ...


you forgot bank robber, the most prosperous of them all.

(I also think gambling has alot of future prospects.)


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

*looks at bill from repair guy*

Study HVAC repair and move to the deep south.


----------

